
Ask HN: HTTP extension for Postgres - truth_seeker
Are there any HTTP or Web Socket extension for Postgres.
The intent is to use PG as Web Application Server + DB.<p>If it is not already there how can I create extension using any C server libraries ? Is it possible ?
======
detaro
I don't think it exists as an extension (and neither I'm sure that's a good
idea), but there's projects for providing HTTP APIs to Postgres:

[https://github.com/PostgREST/postgrest](https://github.com/PostgREST/postgrest)

[https://github.com/prest/prest](https://github.com/prest/prest)

------
tango12
I’m not sure about a Postgres extension. It might be a problem for a Postgres
server to handle a large number of http connections in fact, so I’m not sure.

We’ve built [https://hasura.io](https://hasura.io) which is an open source web
service on top of Postgres. It uses GraphQL on the HTTP API.

Postgrest is a similar solution with rest APIs.

